# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Chế máy tiện gỗ Ngắn - Lùn - Mập :D

## sieunhim

Chào ae!

Tham gia diễn đã lâu, học mót cũng khá nhiều mà chả đóng góp đc gì, đợt này e đang làm con máy tiện gỗ có quăng hình bậy bạ bên vườn zalo nên cũng có ae pm hỏi kinh nguyệt. Vậy nên post lên cho ae ném gạch e xây nhà mới và để những ae đang muốn làm máy tiện gỗ cnc cũng có chút tư liệu và kinh nghiệm để tránh trả tiền ngu nhiều như e.

*Thông tin máy như sau:*
- Kích thước phủ bì: DxRxC: 1200mm x 800mm x 1260mm 
- Hành trình làm việc: X(Y): 250mm, Z: 400mm (trước mắt mới chơi X hoặc Y)
- Chuyển động: XYZ vitme 25b10, ray 25 china hết,
- Phần điện: Step 3pha + hiybird servo 12Nm (có vẻ như e mang dao mổ trâu ra giết gà rồi) : :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
- Trục chính động cơ 3pha 4kw - 2800 rpm
- Điêu khiển: Bộ controller china 980ma.

_Thời gian dự kiến là 20 ngày nhưng đến nay tròn tháng rồi chưa xong_

Vài hình ảnh e chộp lại, thiếu nhiều nhưng mong ae thông cảm.

*1. Thiết kế máy sơ bộ:*

*A. Đầu máy tiện* _(sắt 16mm hàn hộp, tấm đế 25mm, hàn gân tăng cứng phía sau, Trục tâm D50 xài 3 bạc đạn bi 6210 và chỉ phay những chỗ cần phay )_



*B. Bệ máy:* sử dụng sắt U200 hàn cây ngang = sắt vuông 50x50x3mm. Trên mặt bắt ray đắp miếng sắt dày 1200x50x10mm phay hạ bậc để bắt ray[/I]
Em nợ hình sẽ update sau

*C. Chân máy:* sử dụng sắt 10mm chấn U hàn bịt = tấm 10mm. Miếng đệm sắt dày 16mm Kích thước 800(600)x600x350mm[/I]
Em nợ hình sẽ update sau

_còn tiếp......_

*Mong ae chém mạnh tay để e hoàn thiện hơn nữa những con máy sau. Chúc ae và diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển.*

----------


## huyquynhbk

máy tiện của cụ k có chống tâm ah?Thiết kế đã hoàn chỉnh chưa cụ?hihi

----------


## dungvu.129

Bác chơi cả 3 trục đi cho máu. Lý do là bác có thể tiện 2 dao, hoặc không thích thì bác tiện 1 dao, còn bên còn lại lắp cái động cơ trà nhám cũng được.
Máy của bác thì em cũng thấy ngắn và mập rồi, nhưng không lùn chút nào.

----------


## sieunhim

> máy tiện của cụ k có chống tâm ah?Thiết kế đã hoàn chỉnh chưa cụ?hihi


E ko xài chống tâm bác ạ




> Bác chơi cả 3 trục đi cho máu. Lý do là bác có thể tiện 2 dao, hoặc không thích thì bác tiện 1 dao, còn bên còn lại lắp cái động cơ trà nhám cũng được.
> Máy của bác thì em cũng thấy ngắn và mập rồi, nhưng không lùn chút nào.


Cũng có tính đến rồi bác ạ, nhưng cứ từ từ khoai sẽ nhừ  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## cuong

sao không có chống tâm bác nhỉ, có làm thì up chi tiết giúp em nhé, many thanks!

----------


## sieunhim

Đặc thù tiện mặt đầu ko thôi bacd ạ, nên e bỏ chống tâm cho nó gọn. Xong e sẽ up đầy đủ cho ae xem.

----------


## hieu_potter

Em nghĩ bác thay 3 cái bạc 6210 bằng 2 cái 32210 thì ổn hơn vì chịu được lực dọc trục.

----------

